# Versacarry holster



## FightingGobblers (Oct 28, 2019)

Just got this OWB holster from Versacarry. Great quality, getting ready to order a IWB for concealed carry. https://www.versacarry.com/products/?utm_source=Review Posts&utm_medium=Gun Forum


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

That holster looks awesome. Great share.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Their headquarters is in my town where I live. They recently moved into an old driver's license office.

Congrats


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"No comment," from this retired leathersmith.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

It that a shoulder holster? A backside holster? I'm kind of dumb educate me.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

That is an OWB belt holster that is designed to let everyone know that it is there. If it were for concealment the holster would closely follow the contours of that nice Sig and you could easily hide it with a long tail shirt.

GW


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Donel said:


> It that a shoulder holster? A backside holster? I'm kind of dumb educate me.


Oh, it's a "backside" holster all right.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

